# Retro PC in a modern case



## antuk15 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi all,

With boredom settling in and my hatred for all things RGB not going away anytime soon I decided to assemble a PC from a load of spare parts I have.

A Windows XP machine from the glory days of PC as a gaming platform, a time where PC was _the_ place to be for the AAA games and the newest technology - (Do you remember those days?)

And hardware back then just looks so much better then todays which just seems to be trying its best to imitate a rainbow.

Anyway, the build:

CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+ (Socket 939)
Motherboard: ASUS A8N32- SLI Deluxe
RAM: 4Gb of DDR1 (400Mhz!!)
GPU: 2x Palit 7900GS's in SLI
Audio: Creative Audigy 4
Storage: 256Gb SSD
Case: Sahara EK22
PSU: 750w (Forgot the brand)

Now those have spotted the SSD, it's fine it use on XP as there's software that add's TRIM support.

But let me tell you this, Windows XP on an SSD is snappier then your Windows 10 PC with a 5Gb/s PCIE4.0 NVME.

Anyway, here's the pictures, I still have some things to do like adding in some PCI blanking plates and set up the case fans on a controller.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 11, 2021)

Very nice indeed!
I'll probably end up using a modern case in my next retro build because older ones near me aren't even worth saving they're in such a shite state.


----------



## antuk15 (Mar 11, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Very nice indeed!
> I'll probably end up using a modern case in my next retro build because older ones near me aren't even worth saving they're in such a shite state.



Tell me about it, I would love a period correct case but it's next to impossible to find one that doesn't look like it's been kicked round the floor.


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 11, 2021)

Thats pretty nice, even tho I don't mind modern designs. _'RGB in moderation set to a static color'_

XP days were good yea, thats when I built my first own PC fresh out of high school in 2008. _'well ok late XP days'_

That old PC had a Athlon 64 X2 6400/MSI K9A Platinum/2x1 GB DDR 3 800 Mhz/MSI 8800 GT but I did own a 7800 GT before that.
It was in a Sigma Luna Silver case, already a bit flashy but I kinda liked the design.
Also had that same blue light side 'plexi' panel vent like on your CPU cooler.  _'idk that blue led was a thing or what, saw it on many old systems'_

At least back then I could buy a GPU for ~200$ and it ran everything I threw at it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Mar 11, 2021)

love it, well done. i miss SLI.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 11, 2021)

Very clean, love it


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 13, 2021)

Awesome retro build man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## delshay (Mar 13, 2021)

I also have a 939 PC (Ultra Extreme modded component's).  ..Built to play todays modern games where possible. Fully wireless.

EDIT:
OS: Win 7 Ultimate + Win 8.0 (Dual Boot) 64 bit
CPU: AMD Athlon FX-60 Dual Core (Socket 939)
CPU Cooler: Noctua C14 with Integrated "soldered IHS"   ..Works only with delidded AMD Processor only
Motherboard: AsRock
RAM: 4GB of DDR1 (466Mhz) 2-2-2-5 With Thermal Sensors Built-in
GPU: R9 Nano (awaiting fix for Vega 56 Nano)
Audio: Motherboard
Network: Intel Wi-Fi/Bluetooth 4.2
Keyboard/Mouse: Logitech G 915 / G900
3.5" Infrared Sensor (front panel floppy bay)
Storage: 2TB SSD + 2TB USB SSD Internal backup
Case: Antec
PSU: 1200w Seasonic

Extra: 5.25" Full Colour Touchscreen Front Panel Display.


----------

